# What are Christmas makers called?



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

If we are haunters, what do "Christmasers" call themselves?
Someone in Phoenix is looking for a group like AZ Haunters, but for Christmas people. I'm sure there must be one. No idea how to find them.

Googling Christmas Makers or Christmas enthusiasts or DIY or combinations of those gets plenty of results, none of which are relevant.


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

In the USA, DIYC would be the most popular forum for DIY Christmas stuff. I'm pretty sure they organise local group activities.


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

i agree, they should have a name similar to haunters..

Jinglers has a nice _ring_ to it...

-i'll see my s-elf out.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

David_AVD said:


> In the USA, DIYC would be the most popular forum for DIY Christmas stuff. I'm pretty sure they organise local group activities.


Thanks! I'll pass that along



BillyVanpire said:


> i agree, they should have a name similar to haunters..
> 
> Jinglers has a nice _ring_ to it...
> 
> -i'll see my s-elf out.


Bad puns? In a Halloween forum? Say it isn't so!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Try typing Christmas Forum into your search engine, several will come up


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

The sister site of Halloween Forum is Christmas Fan Club, they call themselves Deckers.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Evil Queen said:


> The sister site of Halloween Forum is Christmas Fan Club, they call themselves Deckers.


_*That's correct! People on Christmas Fan Club do call themselves "Deckers". Similar to those who follow Star Trek religiously, Deckers coined the term from "Deck the Halls" or some might say "Decking the Halls".

The forum itself is not as large as some others you might come across, but they do have a loyal group of people that participate year round. Pretty much like on HauntForum, there are a number of people here who join in year round!

I myself am a member but unlike it is here on HauntForum, they really don't see a huge turnout until it starts getting closer to Christmas time.

It's kind of funny I guess.....unlike Halloween, people don't seem to like to talk about Christmas once it's over. Maybe because it can be a more stressful time for some with all the hustle and bustle. More so than maybe Halloween is. Hard to say.......

*_


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Deckers.
That makes sense. Thanks!


----------

